# Things we break :)



## stillblessed23 (Oct 30, 2010)

So I in no ways think I am a super fattie...I am only 5'8 and about 340 ish it fluctuates all around the 340's lol. I did however break my car's driver seat yesterday lol! I drive a ford escort, so it's a small car but still lol. 

I went to get in the car and all of a sudden the seat leaned back on one side. I discovered that it had come up from the metal track on the front left side. My boyfriend clamped it back down for me today with some metal (hopefully it will hold) because the whole rocking while driving thing is not cool. The whole idea of breaking my car seat got me super turned on though so I thought I would share:happy:

-shelly


----------



## stillblessed23 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ps- I think I may have broken my scale too! I went to step on it after I got home the other day and heard a loud crack! Now it is saying I am 327 lol which I KNOW isn't true haha.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry about the car seat, that sucks. Awesome about the scale though, that's awesome lol


----------



## imfree (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, that was nice. I went through over half a dozen computer desk chairs before I started using this Carex Shower Seat as desk chair(didn't have enough space for a real desk chair), about 3 years ago. 

View attachment Carex bath bench w back.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 30, 2010)

I've broken a lawn chair, a few pool ladders, a few desk chairs, a scale, a seat from a couch set, a futon, and a rocking chair. Some of it because I just wasn't taking care of how I used it, though. Not exactly because of my weight.


----------



## Emma (Oct 30, 2010)

I kept buying really cheap beds that looked nice and they just kept breaking! lol 

I then bought a second hand divan for a tenner and its not broken yet so woo!

I do think people of all sizes break things, its just about stress on the joints and stuff. I just think people _think _ more about it when the breaker is fat. Ie: if I broke someones toilet seat it would be because I'm fat, but if nik broke it it would just be one of those things lol


----------



## stillblessed23 (Oct 30, 2010)

Good point curvy Em! I always watch myself when I am around flimsy stuff. My friend who weights all of 100 lbs broke a really flimsy chair once...it was no big deal but if I had sat in it different story lol. 

Don't worry about my car Kev! It sucks but hopefully I will be getting a new one when I graduate in May!


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh the things I have broke! LOL my friend has "un fat friendly" bar stools and yea I broke 2 of those.. Broke my recliner the other day I just heard a super load crack! Broke a bed or two lol.. my fav was when I broke my chair at work.. I am surrounded by 100-120 pound tiny girls and I break the chair.. they still make fun of me for that... I LOVED it! lol


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Oct 31, 2010)

i broke alot of chairs when i was super thin, now that im fat nothing seems to break.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol Chaotic that is funny! I haven't been skinny since I was 9 so I can't compare . 

Vampire Kitten- my friend has the most laughable bar stools in the world. I refuse to sit on them, I don't even think I can fit in them. They are metal but they lean and kind of wobble. Some kind of modern crap lol. Yea needless to say I won't even chance it!


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Oct 31, 2010)

ok things ive broken, sofa springs, dining chairs many, beds about 4, car seats 3, toilet seats about 6 and other similar things.. also tried to get in the back of a 2 door car once a few years ago and my foot went through the floor :S


----------



## aurea (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay, I've killed a lawnchair in front of a group that was abusive about it, sofa parts, springs in the carseat... 

However, I have a king-sized water bed. I love it and it handles my weight fairly well. I bottom out at times which isn't great for my buns, but I love my bed.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 5, 2010)

One of those flimsy plastic lawn chairs, a wooden chair (that was already broken really, I barely touched it and it broke, and a wooden toilet seat.

That last one sucked because I was staying at an acquaintance's house a few years back when I was in town for a wedding. When I got home from the wedding, kinda drunk and frisky, I somehow I did something that cracked apart the toilet seat. Don't really know what. I just gave her a Target gift card before I left...


----------



## HayleeRose (Nov 5, 2010)

Many Belts and other clothing items. 
Wicker chair, really wicker just hates fatties.
I broke a plastic kids table, and a bed. =[ lol


----------



## tjw1971 (Nov 9, 2010)

Actually though, it was probably just some defective part with the car seat, or some metal that fatigued over time until it finally snapped. (You have to figure that in a high speed crash, there's a lot of force being instantly placed on a car seat, even if the person driving isn't very big.)

To me, that's one of the fun/sexy things about big girls though, if they're willing to have fun with it too. My ex-g/f Brandi was 5'9" and about 325lbs. and we used to get a kick out of seeing if various stuff was strong enough to support her weight or not.

I remember once, we stayed in a hotel that looked like it hadn't been remodeled since the 1970's.... We went in the bathroom and they had this ugly sink/countertop arrangement where some material was bolted to the wall on each side, with no legs or anything supporting it from underneath. Brandi was standing with her back to it, kind of leaning on it with her hands on the edge of it. Suddenly, she gets this devious look on her face and says, "Dare me to hop up here?" I just said, "Think it'll hold you?", and she says "Let's see!" and lifts her butt up onto the counter. The whole countertop made a loud creaking noise and bowed in the middle, under her. It held her though, legs dangling over the edge. She said "Wow! It's stronger than I thought it would be!" and hopped back down. That's when we noticed all the caulking along the top edges was cracked and the sink was now loose in the cut-out for the counter. Hehe....

Another cool thing was the time she tried riding her kid's PowerWheels Barbie jeep. (It was one of those ones designed for two kids to ride it side-by-side, so it actually had a somewhat decent weight-limit listed for it. I think 150lbs. or something?) Her kid quit playing with it and the battery wasn't holding a really good charge anymore, so she was going to trash it. She put it outside and one of the teenage neighbor boys dropped by, and decided to try riding it down her driveway when he found out it was getting thrown away. He was kind of surprised when he could drive it around just fine, even through her front yard. Brandi asked him how much he weighed, and he said he was around 175-180. After that, she said, "That jeep handled his weight just fine! Let's see if it can handle MY big butt! I want a turn too!"

She put the jeep at the top of the driveway and slowly lowered herself down on it. At first, it seemed like it was going to support her. It made a few popping sounds and was squatting down kind of low but she had most of her weight on it, except for her legs still on the ground, on each side of it. Then she lifted her legs and tried extending them out in front of her, over the hood of the vehicle. That's when we suddenly heard a loud crack and some suspension part must have snapped. She started laughing and said "Oh man! It *almost* held me too!"

(So our guess is, those things can probably hold almost 2x their weight limit, which is pretty impressive! Maybe some smaller BBW's can test that theory out sometime. Hehe.)





stillblessed23 said:


> So I in no ways think I am a super fattie...I am only 5'8 and about 340 ish it fluctuates all around the 340's lol. I did however break my car's driver seat yesterday lol! I drive a ford escort, so it's a small car but still lol.
> 
> I went to get in the car and all of a sudden the seat leaned back on one side. I discovered that it had come up from the metal track on the front left side. My boyfriend clamped it back down for me today with some metal (hopefully it will hold) because the whole rocking while driving thing is not cool. The whole idea of breaking my car seat got me super turned on though so I thought I would share:happy:
> 
> -shelly


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 9, 2010)

Most of the time I've broken things it always seems to happen in a very public area. One of my most embarrassing moments was while I was still in high school and occurred in front of my entire English class. On that particular day my desk gave up and surrenderred to my weight. I was so humiliated, the teacher I'm sure assumed it was a defect of the desk. Right? So she told me to go sit at another desk and it turns out that desk wasn't up to my standards either. Two desks in one day and this just added to the reasons I HATED High School. So there ya have it something I never tell anyone.


----------



## byaaah13 (Nov 9, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> Many Belts and other clothing items.
> Wicker chair, really wicker just hates fatties.
> I broke a plastic kids table, and a bed. =[ lol


 if you don't mind me asking. How did u break a plastic kids table???


----------



## HayleeRose (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha, well as a kid we had the really cheap plastic ones for like our little play area, and when i got older, probably 12, i found it in my garage and used it to sit on while cleaning, and one of the legs ended up snapping.


----------



## byaaah13 (Nov 10, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> Haha, well as a kid we had the really cheap plastic ones for like our little play area, and when i got older, probably 12, i found it in my garage and used it to sit on while cleaning, and one of the legs ended up snapping.


ya those things are made very poorly. It doesn't take much to break those. You would think that they would make them stronger because there made for kids so they don't hurt themselves.


----------



## byaaah13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tjw those were good stories....... do u have any more lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 12, 2010)

i break a lot of stuff i'm so clumsy. i don't even have to sit on it to break it. smh


----------



## tjw1971 (Nov 12, 2010)

I remember dating a gal who sat down in one of those cheap plastic outdoor patio type chairs, when we went to a bar and grill, and a leg snapped on it. Of course, those things are so cheaply made - I don't think anyone really thought that much about it. She was all embarrassed, but people were more concerned that she was ok / didn't hurt herself, you know?

And I remember back in a summer school math class, in high-school, a girl sat on the top writing surface part of a desk that one of her friends was sitting in, and snapped the whole top off of the rest of the chair. (I helped her move the broken desk to the back of the classroom real quick, before the teacher came in.) She wasn't really that big, but a little on the thick/chunky side. They were cheaply made desks, really -- but I still overheard her friend whispering to her, "How much do you weigh??" Never heard her reply, though.




byaaah13 said:


> Tjw those were good stories....... do u have any more lol


----------



## byaaah13 (Nov 12, 2010)

tjw1971 said:


> I remember dating a gal who sat down in one of those cheap plastic outdoor patio type chairs, when we went to a bar and grill, and a leg snapped on it. Of course, those things are so cheaply made - I don't think anyone really thought that much about it. She was all embarrassed, but people were more concerned that she was ok / didn't hurt herself, you know?
> 
> And I remember back in a summer school math class, in high-school, a girl sat on the top writing surface part of a desk that one of her friends was sitting in, and snapped the whole top off of the rest of the chair. (I helped her move the broken desk to the back of the classroom real quick, before the teacher came in.) She wasn't really that big, but a little on the thick/chunky side. They were cheaply made desks, really -- but I still overheard her friend whispering to her, "How much do you weigh??" Never heard her reply, though.


that sucks. Unfortunately I don't have any stories. Wish I did though, would be kinda nice


----------



## byaaah13 (Nov 12, 2010)

It would be amazing if one of the lovely bbws on this site tried to ride one of those powerwheel cars. There is a video on the clips4sale.com site of a bbw riding one but I don't think she puts her whole weight on it. It's low to the ground so there isn't any risk of getting injured and I'm sure somebody knows somebody that is getting rid of one. I would pay to see that.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

Apparently one or some of us broke the board earlier - I kept getting errors on my phone (lol)


----------



## tjw1971 (Nov 16, 2010)

That's the one with the (I think German?) gal riding it? That was a different-looking Powerwheels vehicle than the one my ex-g/f tried to ride. It didn't have any fenders over the wheels or anything, and looked like it might have been sturdier. Maybe they made a whole different line of the things in other countries?

I think she *did* put her whole weight on it in the video though, and even bounced on it a little bit. Not really sure how much she weighed ... but I think she claimed various numbers between 340 and 370 in other videos of hers? In any case, in the video I saw, it supported her just fine, and didn't even "sag" a bit until after she plopped down on it multiple times and did the "bouncing" thing. (Probably just slightly bent the rear axle at that point, but nothing major.)

Anyway, it looks like if you want any hope of seeing one get *crushed* by a gal trying to ride it? It needs to be someone in the "over 400lbs." weight category at least! (That, or maybe someone can try riding one of the ones made for 1 kid instead of 2 sitting side-by-side. Heh.)




byaaah13 said:


> It would be amazing if one of the lovely bbws on this site tried to ride one of those powerwheel cars. There is a video on the clips4sale.com site of a bbw riding one but I don't think she puts her whole weight on it. It's low to the ground so there isn't any risk of getting injured and I'm sure somebody knows somebody that is getting rid of one. I would pay to see that.


----------



## byaaah13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ya she did bounce a little but she never picked her legs up off the floor (even though I think she tried) but that's what I ment by full weight. When she sat on it, it didn't really sink down or make any popping or cracking noises which ment it was pretty strong. Maybe if she lifted her legs up it might have gave way do to her weight but who knows. Maybe it was built stronger then the one your ex tried to ride. Or maybe it was fairly new and not as old as the barbie one (less wear and tear). But it would be nice to see how much weight one of those can take. Wish I had a girl that was comfortable with herself enough to help me out lol.


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Nov 24, 2010)

update.

i broke a recliner today, he arm gave way the back ripped and broke and the front part of the seat colapsed
i was secretly proud hehe


----------



## Warrior (May 24, 2011)

Hi tjw a really nice story about the things of your ex-g/f Brandi to try various stuff was strong enough to support her weight or not. The best I think, is the tryout of the hotel sink. Do you have more such experiments to report?
Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Trinkan (Jun 7, 2011)

Hehe

Cool girl!:bow:



tjw1971 said:


> Actually though, it was probably just some defective part with the car seat, or some metal that fatigued over time until it finally snapped. (You have to figure that in a high speed crash, there's a lot of force being instantly placed on a car seat, even if the person driving isn't very big.)
> 
> To me, that's one of the fun/sexy things about big girls though, if they're willing to have fun with it too. My ex-g/f Brandi was 5'9" and about 325lbs. and we used to get a kick out of seeing if various stuff was strong enough to support her weight or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## love_my_life (Jun 8, 2011)

My gorgeous, plump girlfriend and I were once fucking in a club toilet, with her straddling me and the seat broke into several pieces. That got me over the line, let me tell you! She's a bit bigger now, but we haven't done it since...
I knew the manager, too and he constantly reminds me about it, even though it was a few years back.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 8, 2011)

I've broken about every kind of chair possible...several times, couches, a picnic table, a few beds, and a floor. The most dramatic was when I was going down the road at about 35mph in an old Volkswagen Beetle, when the entire seat went through the floor. The only thing that kept it from hitting the ground was the seat was bigger than the hole


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jun 18, 2011)

List of things I have broken:

Chairx2
Bed frame
Glasses x2
Frisbee
CELLPHONE!!
And, this one was the worst: My brand new laptop. Now I laugh about it, but back then I was SO mad!


----------



## joey86 (Jun 27, 2011)

I dont know why, but I find the idea of my girls weight breaking or more to the point CRUSHING something so sexy... and it goes futher than that. if my GF was 300lbs and she broke a chair thats hot... however if she was 600lbs and sat on a car and dented it then thats a whole new ball game super sexy.

Think im just odd...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm reading a lot of what the men like and want but not about their reaction to how the women who break things feel about it. What I mean is, if your lady isn't thrilled that she's breaking things and instead cries or is injured or humiliated--is that also part of what turns you on?

I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm reading a lot of what the men like and want but not about their reaction to how the women who break things feel about it. What I mean is, *if your lady isn't thrilled that she's breaking things and instead cries or is injured or humiliated--is that also part of what turns you on?*
> 
> I'm genuinely curious.



Hell no.

If my g/f or any of my friends smashed through a wooden chair and started laughing or saying "mmmmm that was hot" I'd probably enjoy it.

Now if one of my friends smashed through a chair and got splinters and or started crying, I'd be the first to offer first aid or to help them up.

There are men AND women who get off on suffering, but Im not one of them.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 28, 2011)

Most people aren't turned on by humiliation and/or crying.

What is often a turnon for FAs is any sort of obvious manifestation of a person having gained weight or being big. That's why you see so many "outgrown clothes" sets on paysites. There was a thread on here started by a guy who got off on seeing women having trouble getting out of a car and there was a huge focus on the idea that FAs enjoy seeing people in difficulty or under stress when that's not it at all in most cases. The turnon is more about the idea that a person is so big they can't do things a skinny person can do. Again that's why you see so many threads started by FAs asking "What are you too fat for?" It's just about the divide between people's size and about highlighting the fat.

Another thing most FAs love is unashamed fatties. Like a fat woman wearing a bikini, a fat person eating a lot in public without shame, or even a fat person commenting on his or her size without being self deprecating. Like Kevin said, if somebody breaks a chair and enjoys the fact that they're so big, it's a turnon. If they don't enjoy it or they're upset, it's typically not hot any more than it's hot to have a fat person hate his or her body or not let a lover touch certain body parts.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 28, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> Most people aren't turned on by humiliation and/or crying.
> 
> What is often a turnon for FAs is any sort of obvious manifestation of a person having gained weight or being big. That's why you see so many "outgrown clothes" sets on paysites. There was a thread on here started by a guy who got off on seeing women having trouble getting out of a car and there was a huge focus on the idea that FAs enjoy seeing people in difficulty or under stress when that's not it at all in most cases. The turnon is more about the idea that a person is so big they can't do things a skinny person can do. Again that's why you see so many threads started by FAs asking "What are you too fat for?" It's just about the divide between people's size and about highlighting the fat.
> 
> Another thing most FAs love is unashamed fatties. Like a fat woman wearing a bikini, a fat person eating a lot in public without shame, or even a fat person commenting on his or her size without being self deprecating. Like Kevin said, if somebody breaks a chair and enjoys the fact that they're so big, it's a turnon. If they don't enjoy it or they're upset, it's typically not hot any more than it's hot to have a fat person hate his or her body or not let a lover touch certain body parts.



Why do I have the feeling what we say is being completely disregarded in favor of already decided judgments towards others?


----------



## tjw1971 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know? But I can say I agree with the previous posters who said the whole "turn on" aspect of a woman breaking things she sits or stands on has *nothing* to do with wanting to see her get hurt or suffer ....

Even "embarrassment" doesn't do much for me. (I've had g/f's in the past who broke chairs they sat in, and got horribly embarrassed -- which kind of killed any interest I had in the whole event.)

What makes it "exciting" has a lot to do with the woman being ok with the whole thing. You know, part of that "size acceptance" thing they like to go on about on web sites like this, yet apparently doesn't always apply to the person of size who wants everyone ELSE to accept it?  (Ok, that was snarky -- but I still think there's truth to it.)




KHayes666 said:


> Why do I have the feeling what we say is being completely disregarded in favor of already decided judgments towards others?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Why do I have the feeling what we say is being completely disregarded in favor of already decided judgments towards others?



Elaine's not really one who I've known to do that. I think the bristles here are a bit unnecessary.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 30, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Elaine's not really one who I've known to do that. I think the bristles here are a bit unnecessary.



Still, a lot of people have already said their minds are predetermined to judge someone no matter what they say or do.

Why waste our breath explaining ourselves to people who already made up their minds?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Still, a lot of people have already said their minds are predetermined to judge someone no matter what they say or do.
> 
> Why waste our breath explaining ourselves to people who already made up their minds?



Why assume the worst of people who claim to be curious? It's as though you're doing exactly what you accuse others of- you're already judging based on a simple question even though it's being asked by someone who's proven herself to be fairly open-minded.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 30, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Why assume the worst of people who claim to be curious? It's as though you're doing exactly what you accuse others of- you're already judging based on a simple question even though it's being asked by someone who's proven herself to be fairly open-minded.



By all means, feel free to post your experiences with the subject. You know her better than I and maybe she'll trust your opinion better.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2011)

I asked the question honestly and have also put myself out there regarding my own thoughts and experiences as is evident by my many posts, including those on feedism for example. 

When I first came to Dimensions, my only exposure to feedism was the worst examples imaginable but then I met and spoke at length about it with many people some of whom I forged friendships with. It doesn't have to be my 'thing' as we all say, and when I came here over a year ago I may have had preconceived notions about some things I was ignorant about but it was through those friends I learned that like everything in life, it's not simple and it's almost always not horrible and that there are very loving relationships that involve it.

Hayes, you don't have to give me the benefit of the doubt. I don't require it. IMO you have let your personal feelings color your perspective and I won't blame you because I have myself toward you, but I have given YOU the benefit of the doubt several times even if it hasn't registered with you. 

The question was honest. If you took anything more away from it then you only have yourself to blame because I've always been direct and honest with you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 30, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I asked the question honestly and have also put myself out there regarding my own thoughts and experiences as is evident by my many posts, including those on feedism for example.
> 
> When I first came to Dimensions, my only exposure to feedism was the worst examples imaginable but then I met and spoke at length about it with many people some of whom I forged friendships with. It doesn't have to be my 'thing' as we all say, and when I came here over a year ago I may have had preconceived notions about some things I was ignorant about but it was through those friends I learned that like everything in life, it's not simple and it's almost always not horrible and that there are very loving relationships that involve it.
> 
> ...



You know exactly what I'm talking about when I said what I said. Hard to find others trustworthy coming from that kind of environment.

But like I said somewhere else, if someone asks me a question without a personal attack or vendetta behind it....I'll be glad to answer politely.

Sorry to derail the thread, carry on.


----------



## GettingHeavierFL (Jul 1, 2011)

Can't say I've ever broken anything (yet), but the thought of breaking something because of my weight sounds fun!  I can hardly wait till I break my first chair!


----------



## vampirekitten (Jul 6, 2011)

on the 4th I was at a BBQ, pigging out as usual, and sat down on a quite questionable wicker chair.. I knew I shouldn't have but I did and it started to crack.. I did get up in time before I shattered it lol ~note to self: no more wicker!~ lol :wubu:


----------



## Warrior (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,
has somebody a new breaking / crushing experience?


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 10, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> Another thing most FAs love is unashamed fatties. Like a fat woman wearing a bikini, a fat person eating a lot in public without shame, or even a fat person commenting on his or her size without being self deprecating. Like Kevin said, if somebody breaks a chair and enjoys the fact that they're so big, it's a turnon.



So true! The turn-on is the confidence being shown, the enjoyment in being big.


----------



## fredco (Aug 13, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> Another thing most FAs love is unashamed fatties. Like a fat woman wearing a bikini, a fat person eating a lot in public without shame, or even a fat person commenting on his or her size without being self deprecating. Like Kevin said, if somebody breaks a chair and enjoys the fact that they're so big, it's a turnon. If they don't enjoy it or they're upset, it's typically not hot any more than it's hot to have a fat person hate his or her body or not let a lover touch certain body parts.



I agree. At least for me, I prefer a very self-confident and proud-of-her-size BBW, although they are not so common. I have known a few of this kind, which is really fun. But those BBW who break chairs and enjoy it are really scarce. Unfortunately, I never had the chance to meet someone like that until now.

I had an ex who was 5'10 at 240lbs and proud of it, but she used to get upset when she broke chairs (happened twice).

Another ex of mine was 5'11 and weighed in at approx. 310lbs (fluctuated constantly). She broke quite a few things while we were together. She didn't seem to enjoy it but she also wasn't really upset about it. If someone is interested, I might post some details later.


----------



## byaaah13 (Aug 13, 2011)

fredco said:


> I agree. At least for me, I prefer a very self-confident and proud-of-her-size BBW, although they are not so common. I have known a few of this kind, which is really fun. But those BBW who break chairs and enjoy it are really scarce. Unfortunately, I never had the chance to meet someone like that until now.
> 
> I had an ex who was 5'10 at 240lbs and proud of it, but she used to get upset when she broke chairs (happened twice).
> 
> Another ex of mine was 5'11 and weighed in at approx. 310lbs (fluctuated constantly). She broke quite a few things while we were together. She didn't seem to enjoy it but she also wasn't really upset about it. If someone is interested, I might post some details later.


 definately interested


----------



## Warrior (Aug 20, 2011)

Please tell us some details.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm reading a lot of what the men like and want but not about their reaction to how the women who break things feel about it. What I mean is, if your lady isn't thrilled that she's breaking things and instead cries or is injured or humiliated--is that also part of what turns you on?
> 
> I'm genuinely curious.



The pain and/or humiliation that would happen if a Shallow Hal moment happened would be, "no, nobody is enjoying this. *help lady up* Come on, lets just go and ignore all these people staring at us, they dont know anything. *turns to them, and says loudly* What the !!!! ya'll lookng at!?" So, if the lady got hurt in that scenario.. no.

If there was a video camera rolling and a whole bunch of food was just consumed and i came in with a wicker small chair from a thrift store and it then became a video going right to clips4sale, id have a raging !!!!! and also be shooting great content im sure many people would buy on clips4sale. And some chairs actually hold 400lbs+ people up quite well, they have to BOUNCE on them to break them! Its good for the video, though. I have a lot of vids of this happening.

Genuine answer. I skipped some posts that seemed "back and forth," but yeah, pretty much what KHayes said after your post. I even repped him for it. (And im not familiar with Boston, but that seems a pretty countrywide attitude to have, in terms of if your ladyfriend is hurt, or enjoying herself!)


----------



## mercedes350 (Aug 29, 2011)

I was riding my bicycle home the other day when I saw a beautiful pear shaped BBW walking on the sidewalk. She waved at another girl and they walked towards each other. There were a few cars parked in between them and they met in the middle of two cars, hugged and kissed each other, and started talking. It was obvious they were good friends and had missed each others company. Just as I passed them they started to walk in the direction the slender friend came from. I couldn't resist taking a peek at her butt. Then I heard a snapping sound followed by the sound of a door mirror falling on the ground. As she turned around to check out the damage her friend immediately argued the cars were parked to close to each other. But she responded with: "No, I have a big ass." and giggled.

A colleague of mine, she is about six feet tall and weighs about 270 pounds, arrived at work not in her own small Korean car. When I asked her about it she smiled and told me it was in the bodyshop. She car home the other day with bags in both hands and didn't properly close the door. Now you need to know she gained a lot of weight over the passed years and most of is went to her legs and hips. In her hurry she decided to close the door by bumping it with her wide hips. The trick worked fine but the impact left a large dent.
I told her I'd liked to have seen that. She smiled and said "I thought so."


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Aug 29, 2011)

The last thing I broke was a resolution. Hey-Ohhhhhhh!:happy: I'm here all week, folks. Tip your waitress. lol.
But seriously, the last thing I broke, or at least put a serious crack in, was the front right leg on a antique setee. This was back in November. I was to be posed on it for a photo shoot. I meekly protested. Then it happened; and I didn't put all of my tonnage onto it.:doh: Too bad no video. Then again it's not as though I hit the floor. lol.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 30, 2011)

SSBBW Katerina said:


> The last thing I broke was a resolution. Hey-Ohhhhhhh!:happy: I'm here all week, folks. Tip your waitress. lol.
> But seriously, the last thing I broke, or at least put a serious crack in, was the front right leg on a antique setee. This was back in November. I was to be posed on it for a photo shoot. I meekly protested. Then it happened; and I didn't put all of my tonnage onto it.:doh: Too bad no video. Then again it's not as though I hit the floor. lol.



I am glad you werent hurt, and because of that, it sounds most humorous to myself as a fat lover that the piece of furniture couldnt stand up to []you![/i]  (If you had been injured in any way, i would not have the same opinion.)


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 30, 2011)

I broke a pool ladder over the weekend.At a good friends house and I think she was more embarrassed than I was.She was apologizing and saying that it had a crack in it and should have warned me.My husband looked at me with a wry smile and told me it really got him hot.Needless to say we got home quick and right to the bedroom!


----------



## BBWBecky (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm only 5ft4in and in the 240's I have a 2001 hyundau santafe..I broke the plastic that surrounds the seatbelt latch....that with somewhat wide hips makes it lean again the middle console... it was fine,,,but soon after that had to replace the whole latch due to it failing......


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay, yesterday i broke a bed---- by myself. Not from vigorous lovemaking. And no, it wasn't reduced to a pile of splinters either. But I just broke the inner wooden part of the sides of my full sized bed, that you rest the 'slats' on before stacking the boxspring and mattress on top. Thank goodness I didn't split the slats.

I called y friend and then arranged for the maintenance guy in my bldg to come up and repair it. Only took him 10 minutes.:bow: Now I'm back in business and ready to hang the 'golden arches' over my headboard.:happy:


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 16, 2011)

I was reading this thread and thinking about how i just removed the arms on our computer chair to accommodate my wife's expanding backside. She hasn't actually broken anything yet, but now at 302lbs and gaining, I don't think it will be long before I have a good story to post in here. And yes, the fact that her butt has gotten to big for the chair was definitely a turn on, haha.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Sep 16, 2011)

While my wife never actually "broke" anything. . it was one of her fears that a chair or bench would break on her in public. .She did wear out a couple of reclining chairs over the years, perhaps prematurely too. . but such is life. .I've never broken anything by sitting on it, however tripping over something is a different matter.

The oddest thing I've ever seen, was at a family get-together. . My brother in law, who's not only tall, (6'4) and weighs in the upper 300's. had a big plate full of food in one hand, and a tall drink in the other. . He walked over to his "personal" metal lawn chair and sat down. . Unknown to him, my nephew had taken the foot caps off the bottom of the legs. So as he sat down, the chair slowly sank into the lawn....(it had been a rainy spring and the ground was soft) It sank far enough that he was literally sitting on the ground. . 

All he could say was "what in the world's goin on". . To his credit he dropped not one morsel of food, nor a drop of his drink. . All the time his son was hiding behind a tree chuckling. . . .


----------



## Sgirl23 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've broken several lawn chairs. When I was 13, I broke a pool table with another large summer camp girl. I've broken wooden stools, and a wooden step ladder. I'm probably missing some things, but that's what comes to mind now.


----------



## ChaosRains (Oct 9, 2011)

vampirekitten said:


> on the 4th I was at a BBQ, pigging out as usual, and sat down on a quite questionable wicker chair.. I knew I shouldn't have but I did and it started to crack.. I did get up in time before I shattered it lol ~note to self: no more wicker!~ lol :wubu:



Wicker is so not fat friendly. 

A better question would be what haven't I broke. In the last year I have broke three lawn chairs, 2 recliners (my ass is so wide the arms fall off), the arm rest on the driver seat of my van, my new box spring, bent the all metal bed frame, and obliterated a coffee table. I'm never embarrassed, I am usually laughing so hard I can't stop snorting. However, I have started buying fat friendly furniture. Beds are helluva expensive to be replacing all the time.


----------



## fredco (Oct 14, 2011)

Its been a while. I promised to post some stories, so Ill start with the first one.
Let's call the 1st girl Susan. She was taller than me at about 5'10 (I'm 5'7) and when I first met her she weighed about 205lbs. She was quite chubby with large boobs, her arms where thick and her belly was protruding. She had wide hips and massive thighs which still had some muscles under the soft coat of fat, since she played volleyball and went horse riding. 
While we were together she started to gain quickly. Not intentionally - I'm not a feeder, so I didn't encourage her to gain, it just happened, and I didn't mind either ;-) We went out eating quite a lot and she enjoyed sweets and chocolate. Since she was quite tall, her weight was quite evenly distributed. Everything got a bit bigger on her but most of the weight she gained went into her thighs and belly.
She was aware of her weight and so she would be careful when she sat down on certain chairs, such as those infamous white plastic lawn chairs. But on the other hand I had a cheap fold chair made of a thin aluminum frame and plastic seat and back rest. In the evening after work she would always take a shower wash her hair and then sit on that chair to dry them. It took some time since she had very long hair. I loved to watch the little chair buckle under her huge butt which was wider than the chair. A couple of times she pulled the chair to the bed where I was sitting and put her legs on the bed. So she basically sat with her full weight on the chair. While talking, she sometimes started to gesticulate and made the poor chair buckle even more. At times I thought the chair is going to collapse. But strangely, with this chair she didn't seem to notice or care. But one day when she sat on the chair as usual I noticed that the chair legs buckled a bit more that usual, I have a very well trained eye for that kind of thing ;-). But Susan didn't seem to notice as she proceeded to dry her hair. I was sitting on the bed reading something, or to be more precise, observing Susan's huge body dominating the poor chair. Then she pulled the chair to the bed and put her feet beside me left and right. Of course, I started to caress her massive legs while the poor chair was struggling with her full bodyweight. After a few seconds we both noticed that the chair started to tilt to her left. She quickly jumped up and we looked at the chair: the metal of the chair leg was bent on the left side. The chair couldn't be used anymore since it was totally slanted. She wasn't too happy about it and said that she should start to lose some weight. I told her that it was a cheap chair and it would have happened with anyone sooner or later. Anyways, she didnt manage to lose the weight while we were together.


----------



## byaaah13 (Nov 8, 2011)

So a few months back, i was hanging at my house with my girlfriend at the time. Shes fairly tall (around 5'10) and weighed around 325lbs. After sitting around not doing anything, she decides to put on a movie for us to watch. As she gets up off the bed to put in the movie, (with a squeak of relief i must add lol), i lay down on my back across the bottom of my bed so my feet are hanging off the side. She puts in the movie, turns around to face me, then climbs on top of me in a straddling position. As she proceeded to put all her weight on the bed, it creaked with more and more pressure. After a few seconds of her being on top of me, we both crashed to the floor, as the wheel to the bed bent and the frame hit the floor!!! We both got up laughing, and i told her to try and straighten the wheel out while i lift the bed. She managed to get the job done, and the wheel looked back to normal. I, being 190lbs or so, got on the bed to make sure it was safe. It held me fine, so i left the room to use the restroom. After two minutes in the restroom, i heard a loud crash! i went out to see what it was and the bed frame was on the floor again! but this time, the wheel was completely broken off! i asked her what happened and she just said she forgot about the broken wheel, and sat down to untie her shoes!!!


----------



## Warrior (Dec 28, 2011)

To byaaah and fredco, very good stories about the crushing weight of your girlfriends !!! Have you some more stories about other breaking experiences??


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 8, 2012)

I broke my toilet seat tonight and no I wasn't using it, lol. I was sitting on it putting lotion on my feet and bent over. The seat snapped right out of the screws.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 9, 2012)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I broke my toilet seat tonight and no I wasn't using it, lol. I was sitting on it putting lotion on my feet and bent over. The seat snapped right out of the screws.



That sucks, are they cheap to replace?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 10, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> That sucks, are they cheap to replace?



lol, had to reply. Yes they are cheap to replace. Did I buy a cheap one? Hell no, I got the one that looked the nost comfortable


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 10, 2012)

A friend of mine from my college days was a 6'1" ex-biker who weighed about 430 lbs. One night we all were drinking, he managed to have a whole bunch of jugs of beer and it took a couple of us to drag his drunk ass back to campus. We left him in his room and I went back to mine and a half hour later I heard a clunk and snap sound coming from the bathroom. He had nodded off on the toilet seat and somehow had managed to snap it. He was gone by the time we had gone over to the bathroom but the toilet seat's pieces were there.


----------



## Warrior (May 19, 2012)

This was not a real crush, but it was great:
Some weeks ago my girlfriend (320) and I (305) were on holiday in a hotel and in our room there was a wicker chair, too narrow for my girlfriend, so that she always sat on stool. But one night after some drinks she ask: what do you think, will I make the chair fit with my big ass? I answered try it, then we will see it. So she put her big ass in the small chair. There was an lot of cracking sound and at the end she sat in it. The chair didn´t crush, but it was not the same than before.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2012)

I've destroyed at least one chair, but the chair already was on its last legs. We had to glue them back in more than once. So, one day, as I was working on some homework, I leaned back in the chair, and CRACK!!! Down I went. So, we've had to make do with three chairs, and a stepladder.


----------



## sarahreign (May 20, 2012)

Im like 345 and havnt broken too many things...well, besides my couches...they dont make crap like they used to. I swear the 3rd day they were delivered they caved in..and I didnt sit on them hard or anything. Thanks to the warrenty they were fixed for free. Still, for the money i paid that shouldnt have happend. This was 3yrs ago when i was like 30lbs lighter too!


----------



## CorinaJade (Jun 23, 2012)

My partner and i are both bigger people, and the first time in our relationship that we were both back at his place "getting to know each other a little better" on his bed, BAM the thing broke beneath us. We now have ourselves a nice sturdy wooden bed as opposed to that rather weak metal framed thing that really is not well designed for two beautifully large people. ^.^ I haven't had any chair breaking experiences in my lifetime thankfully, but that is because i avoid any chances of sitting on chairs that i feel are not study enough. If it looks weak and plastic, i'll just... stand all night. Must safer and less embarrassing all round.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 11, 2012)

What do you think, when you break something??


----------



## joey86 (Jul 24, 2012)

I know it must be annoying... But as a FA/Feeder nothing is hotter than seeing a sofa or bed give way under you girl .


----------



## deanna banana (Jul 28, 2012)

My boyfriend and I broke the bed last month. First time ever. We laughed and kept going.


----------



## Warrior (Aug 5, 2012)

Last night we went for a walk in the woods and wanted to take a break on an old wooden bench. I sat in the middle of the bench and my girlfriend asked if the bench can withstand us both. Without hesitation, she sat her with her &#8203;&#8203;short skirt on my lap and the bench has fairly creaked and bent. When she then moved her butt on me and whipped a little bit, it has suddenly crashed, and we sat on the floor.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 21, 2012)

No new broken furniture???


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 22, 2012)

My ex and I broke her bed while having sex. Like full on falling apart broke.


----------



## runningsoft (Nov 10, 2012)

This summer in a sports outfitter store, in the camping section, I warped a 'high yield' aluminum chair. The manager was not impressed ( but I was!)


----------



## Warrior (Apr 1, 2013)

Did anyone of you crushed a scale like lailani in her last clip ??


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Apr 6, 2013)

Broke my computer chair at home, piece of plastic shit. It was fine when I was 200 lbs a couple of years back but now that I'm nearly 230 it apparently couldn't handle it.


----------



## lavishlaura (Apr 7, 2013)

Broke my boyfriends scale the other day and my friend Jackie's scale the other week! Too nervous too tell my boyfriend though. Poor thing is going to think he did it.


----------



## tjw1971 (Apr 8, 2013)

This is only sort of a "broken furniture" story, but some of you will probably enjoy it.

A while back, I was hanging out with a woman who was working on an advanced college degree and living in an apartment on campus with a couple of roommates.

One of her roommates was a big, tall black gal. I was really struck by her from the first time I saw her walk in the door at her place. I found out she was also really strong. (My friend had a huge box in the trunk of her car that she needed help getting out. It was so heavy with hard-back books and other heavy items packed in it, I couldn't even get it out of the trunk without taking items out first. Even at that, I wound up scooting it along the garage floor because it was too heavy to just pick up and carry in.) I asked her how come it was all packed into one huge box like that, instead of using smaller boxes? To my amazement, she said her roommate packed it all like that and carried the whole box downstairs and out to her car by herself!

She went on to tell me she was their "resident amazon" and did pretty much all the furniture moving and heavy lifting for the others.

Another time I went over there with my friend, nobody else was home. I noticed they had a futon in the living room that was bowed in the middle, almost to the floor, and was scooted off to the side. She said, "Yeah.... my Amazon roomie sat down too hard in the middle of it and busted it." I said I was impressed. since it was a steel frame and looked pretty sturdy. Knowing I liked big girls, she grinned and said, "Yeah... You would have liked seeing that, wouldn't you? She has some weight on her! I let her use my digital scale last week and she's too big for it. It's supposed to weigh up to 330lbs. but it just says "over limit" as soon as she steps on. A lot of it's muscle though. I had too much to drink a few weekends ago and passed out downstairs, and she picked me up and carried me upstairs to bed, like I was a baby! And you know I'm just under 200, myself -- so not exactly a lightweight!"

I told her, only half jokingly, that I wouldn't mind getting carried like that by her myself. She said, "So you should, then! She'll be home soon. Ask her!" I laughed and said that would be pretty cool, but kind of forgot about it and we went on to doing some stuff with her computer.

Well, she did come home eventually, and came in to see what we were doing. We made a little bit of chit-chat, but it was late by then and I said I was going to head out. That's when my friend spoke up and told her how much I was impressed by her strength, and suggested she carry me out to my car. She didn't even hesitate a bit. She just laughed and said, "Ok! Well, hop on then!" and squatted down partially, motioning for me to jump up on her back. (She had a great butt for it that stuck out enough that I could pretty much sit up on it like a seat!) She carried me, like it was nothing,right on out to the hall and slowly went down the outside steps with me on her back.

We got near the bottom of the stairs when we realized our combined weight was heavy enough that each time she stepped down on the middle of a step, it was flexing enough that it was pulling up the nails holding it down on each side! Each of the steps was a little bit loose by the time she reached the concrete pad at the bottom. We both laughed at that, and she said, "Hang on tight!" I said, "Why?" She proceeded to step back up onto the first step and jump up and down. "I wanna see if we can snap it!" It didn't snap in half but the nails pulled up at least half way. After that, she jogged with me the rest of the way out to the parking lot, putting me back down by my car.






Warrior said:


> No new broken furniture???


----------



## Morganer (Apr 9, 2013)

joey86 said:


> I know it must be annoying... But as a FA/Feeder nothing is hotter than seeing a sofa or bed give way under you girl .



I have to agree with this. :smitten:


----------



## Morganer (Apr 9, 2013)

tjw1971 said:


> This is only sort of a "broken furniture" story, but some of you will probably enjoy it.
> 
> A while back, I was hanging out with a woman who was working on an advanced college degree and living in an apartment on campus with a couple of roommates.
> 
> ...



I _love_ this erotica! And I must say.. Pics, or it didn't happen. 

Lol. Seriously though, my kinda woman!


----------



## Warrior (Apr 15, 2013)

lavishlaura said:


> Broke my boyfriends scale the other day and my friend Jackie's scale the other week! Too nervous too tell my boyfriend though. Poor thing is going to think he did it.



After you stepped on the scales, were they broken or only "over the limit" after the weighting OK?


----------



## sophie lou (May 12, 2013)

I haven't broken anything myself but I did get told a story by a friend of mine who is a BHM. He managed to break the rocker bit on a rocking chair. I almost wet myself hearing the story. The way he described going backward and then the snap was just so funny. I could just picture him sitting there amongst all the wicker and slats. Fortunately he finds it funny too


----------



## largenlovely (May 14, 2013)

I've broke 3 beds and went through 1 wall. Not like the kool aid man or nothing lol, but I was leaning on it with my hand and went slap through the bastard lol

And only 1 of the above mentioned beds was broken during sex but yes, it did happen once during sex lol

ETA: I know I've broken more than those mentioned but those are the most memorable lol


----------



## Warrior (Sep 16, 2013)

Last week we were in a hotel, there was a scale with a weight limit 275 lbs in the bathroom. Before my girlfriend has seen where the Limit is she stepped on it and was surprised when the zero was rushing out. She was impressed at that there are still so weak scales in hotels. When she was stepped off again, the pointer did not go back to zero. I think that was the end of the poor little scale!


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 16, 2013)

Well I broke a lawn chair today, really the first (im sure not the last) thing I have broke. I had to laugh because I was in shock!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 16, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Well I broke a lawn chair today, really the first (im sure not the last) thing I have broke. I had to laugh because I was in shock!!



Don't feel bad! those weak things lol.


----------



## Caine (Sep 16, 2013)

Well this is more of a work related story but 2 years ago I was working at Disneyland face painting for Dia De Los Meurtos, its just 4 little skull type designs. 

When towards the end of the day, this little girl, couldn't be more than 65 lbs, hops up in the chair and the MOMENT she tried to get the down from the chair, it fell and tilted with her, she landed perfectly fine but was shocked to see me holding the chair behind her. Thankfully I caught it BEFORE it fell on her. The welding on the top of the leg where it connected to the seat had snapped clean off.
Now I know it wasn't HER fault but it was kinda funny watching her react to it breaking. Thankfully, no one was made unhappy by this event at the Happiest place on earth, well happiest place depending on whom you ask


----------



## op user (Sep 20, 2013)

Warrior said:


> Last week we were in a hotel, there was a scale with a weight limit 275 lbs in the bathroom. Before my girlfriend has seen where the Limit is she stepped on it and was surprised when the zero was rushing out. She was impressed at that there are still so weak scales in hotels. When she was stepped off again, the pointer did not go back to zero. I think that was the end of the poor little scale!



I think we share a common like! At least you were lucky to see it in reality. And I would guess your gf is much larger than 275 because if the scale passes only slightly its limit it does return to zero. If it is overcharged by several tens of pounds then it gets stuck. I hope I would be lucky in enough to see it in reality too. 

Op user


----------



## Warrior (Sep 23, 2013)

op user said:


> I think we share a common like! At least you were lucky to see it in reality. And I would guess your gf is much larger than 275 because if the scale passes only slightly its limit it does return to zero. If it is overcharged by several tens of pounds then it gets stuck. I hope I would be lucky in enough to see it in reality too.
> 
> Op user



Yes, she is much larger then the 275 lbs. The scale was totally overloaded!!
You have never see this in reality? Its great when a Girl destroy a scale or something else with her weight!! What do you want to see??


----------



## op user (Sep 24, 2013)

Warrior, you are lucky. As you say this is exactly what I like to see: a SSBBW stepping on a scale (analogue if possible) and overload the scale to the point it does not return to zero. I used to know some BBW but all are well below the limit of most common scales we have around. 

And at the same time a SSBBW coming to bed only to have the bed break under her weight. One can dream eh?

Op user


----------



## Warrior (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, thats great!!! But I think here are many other Ladys who have ever broken a scale, isn´t it??
And when a SSBBW come to the bed, where I am lying already, and the bed is breaking under her weight, that will be very interesting, too!!!


----------



## fatcat00f (Sep 29, 2013)

Warrior said:


> Yes, thats great!!! But I think here are many other Ladys who have ever broken a scale, isn´t it??



how many weighs your girlfriend?


----------



## Warrior (Oct 3, 2013)

fatcat00f said:


> how many weighs your girlfriend?



She weights 328 lbs (149 kg) !!!! That was too much for the poor scale.


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 6, 2013)

another lawn chair! Down to 3 now lol


----------



## Warrior (Oct 6, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> another lawn chair! Down to 3 now lol



How does it break??


----------



## missyj1978 (Oct 6, 2013)

I sit down and the legs bend and break off:doh:


----------



## op user (Oct 8, 2013)

missyj1978,

I hope you did not get hurt. I am surprised that you broke the chairs despite being on the light side of the curves here. 

I wish I had a girlfriend to allow me to factually contribute to the thread. 

Op user


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 14, 2013)

op user said:


> missyj1978,
> 
> I hope you did not get hurt. I am surprised that you broke the chairs despite being on the light side of the curves here.
> 
> ...



I have to agree! They break with such ease that your weight must be concentrated on your lower parts, or so i would think with my imagination.. Stupid weak lawn chairs!


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 15, 2013)

Honestly, some of them are so poorly engineered and cheaply made that it's a wonder they don't collapse when even skinny people use them!


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 23, 2013)

This isn't exactly a break but my partner was apparently sitting on a wooden chair in his house every day for a while and one day a skinny friend of his came round and sat on the same chair and it just cracked and broke! My bf is around 450lbs so I guess taking that weight repeatedly just weakened it! He sticks to to the metal leg chairs now!


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I just officially broke my first thing! I sort of thudded down on my bed as I usually do and there was a huge cracking sound, loud enough that my family were concerned and asking what that was. I actually checked my bed frame it was so loud! It seems though that I broke something inside of the mattress as the part I flopped down on now has no resistance at all if I lean on it and just squashes down flat. It was an old mattress but I am still in shock! :doh:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Nov 16, 2013)

My futon is broken. The area where I sit is now sinking. Time to replace it I think.


----------



## Buttonboy (Jan 11, 2014)

This Xmas I was so embarrassed. Being the holiday I dressed up in a blue buttondown shirt, nice slacks and a belt to hold my big belly in. Well obv I gorge myself during dinner to a point where I overate so much I could barely move. I stood up and stretched out raising my hands to my side. Then with a gunshot pop my belt bursted off of me flying to the floor and revealing a big brown button on my slacks.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 11, 2014)

Sooooo...I was sitting on my son's desk chair, which is like a folding chair, but padded, and supposedly sturdier...and I suddenly felt the chair literally bending beneath my weight. It didn't actually break...but it is definitely not a useable chair anymore. :blush: :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Sooooo...I was sitting on my son's desk chair, which is like a folding chair, but padded, and supposedly sturdier...and I suddenly felt the chair literally bending beneath my weight. It didn't actually break...but it is definitely not a useable chair anymore. :blush: :doh:



Well if you have to pay for it, sorry to hear that. Otherwise, nice lol


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 12, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Well if you have to pay for it, sorry to hear that. Otherwise, nice lol



Well, my son is only 8...so I think he'll forgive me and not make me pay for it. *Giggles*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Well, my son is only 8...so I think he'll forgive me and not make me pay for it. *Giggles*



Hahaha that's cute


----------



## fatcat00f (Feb 2, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Sooooo...I was sitting on my son's desk chair, which is like a folding chair, but padded, and supposedly sturdier...and I suddenly felt the chair literally bending beneath my weight. It didn't actually break...but it is definitely not a useable chair anymore. :blush: :doh:



How much do you weigh?


----------



## Warrior (Feb 3, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Sooooo...I was sitting on my son's desk chair, which is like a folding chair, but padded, and supposedly sturdier...and I suddenly felt the chair literally bending beneath my weight. It didn't actually break...but it is definitely not a useable chair anymore. :blush: :doh:


I think a chair of a 8 year old Boy is not made for a big woman! Every time when i am in a furniture store and the the furniture for Kids ore Teens then i think: Will this hold the weight of my girlfriend or will it break immediately?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I think a chair of a 8 year old Boy is not made for a big woman! Every time when i am in a furniture store and the the furniture for Kids ore Teens then i think: Will this hold the weight of my girlfriend or will it break immediately?



Well, lol, this was actually a type of "sturdy" folding chair with padding. It's a full size desk with the full size chair...so in essence, I broke an adult chair. :blush:


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Well, lol, this was actually a type of "sturdy" folding chair with padding. It's a full size desk with the full size chair...so in essence, I broke an adult chair. :blush:



How do you feel about that?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 3, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> How do you feel about that?



Probably not the word every FA wants to hear...embarrassed. Kind of like "Oh wow"! :doh: :blush:


----------



## Warrior (Feb 4, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Probably not the word every FA wants to hear...embarrassed. Kind of like "Oh wow"! :doh: :blush:


Was this your first furniture breaking??


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 4, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Was this your first furniture breaking??



Actually, no :blush: I broke a chair in my doctor's office a few years ago. :doh:


----------



## Warrior (Feb 4, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Actually, no :blush: I broke a chair in my doctor's office a few years ago. :doh:


let me guess, it was this kind of metal tube chair and you've got it bent.


----------



## tjw1971 (Feb 6, 2014)

We have a big screen plasma TV that I decided would be nicer to mount on the wall, instead of having it sit on a table.

Unlike the LCD sets, this thing is fairly heavy -- so I bought a large size bracket for it. It's the type where a metal arm pulls out from the wall and lets you angle the set to the left, right, or tilt it up or down a bit.

The bracket had some pretty big bolts to screw into the wood studs behind the drywall, so I was sure it was up to the task of holding the TV, but my g/f looked doubtful.

So before putting the set up, I showed her how sturdy it was by grabbing the arm and hanging from it for a second. She said, "Let me give it a *real* test!" and hung from it herself. (At 185-190lbs. or so, I was well under the 225lb. capacity it claimed on the box. She's a good 100lbs. or so heavier than me, though - so it flexed and the metal groaned when she gave it a try. But it held her!) She said, "Not bad!" and was satisfied.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Feb 9, 2014)

Had my first real "fatty break" last week :blush:
I was walking on a wooden pathway/bridge (not over water or anything dangerous) and stepped right through the wood! It was pretty embarrassing since there were people around and we were at an event so when we walked by later they had kind of marked it and covered it haha. But it was also exciting to break my first big thing while gaining! ^.^


----------



## Chickidee (Mar 29, 2014)

I've broken house chairs, computer chairs, one of those high school auditorium seats, a recliner, a bed, and a step in my old apartment building. I'm so afraid about the toilet breaking one day while I'm sitting on it, but I think that's just anxiety! I finally am using a metal legged chair that holds upt o 800lbs (which Im nowhere near!) for a computer and dining chair now.


----------



## purplepants (Apr 10, 2014)

So this wasn't just me, and it was a long time ago. I had a date coming over to watch a movie, our first date at the apartment. The couch, if you can call it that, was a pretty old futon. Solid wood frame all around and it was a good 10+ years old. 

My date was a beautiful, sexy lady that just so happened to wear about a size 6x in clothes. So neither of us are small as I'm 6' tall and about 200. I don't remember her weight but a lot, probably in the 400 range somewhere.

Well we get everything ready and sit on that futon. I'm sitting down first, and she kinda plops down beside me and - bam! The front bar breaks and slams down to the ground! Ha. It was so awesome and yes - a huge turn on for me and I think for her. The futon was still usable and was the only thing I had to sit on so we watched the movie with the front resting on the ground. 

Later I fixed it and found the metal bolts on each side had broken, 2 per side. That was so hot!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 10, 2014)

LOL.. I will let you guys know afer today if I break something. I have a message scheduled for 4:30.. not sure if a portable massage chair is going to hold my 355lbs... but I will keep you posted..lol...


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Massage chair is still safe. lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 13, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Massage chair is still safe. lol



Bad news for us but good news for you and the masseuse you went to lol


----------



## Warrior (Apr 29, 2014)

purplepants said:


> So this wasn't just me, and it was a long time ago. I had a date coming over to watch a movie, our first date at the apartment. The couch, if you can call it that, was a pretty old futon. Solid wood frame all around and it was a good 10+ years old.
> 
> My date was a beautiful, sexy lady that just so happened to wear about a size 6x in clothes. So neither of us are small as I'm 6' tall and about 200. I don't remember her weight but a lot, probably in the 400 range somewhere.
> 
> ...


Great :bow:, have you dated this Girl more than one time? So we can hope for more crushed furniture??


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 29, 2014)

So, I broke my bed. As in, I crawled under it the other day and found that one of the wooden slats under the bed had snapped in half and the screw holding it onto the side of the frame had broken. That's right, the metal screw snapped as well. 

I am 180lbs. The quality of this bed is shocking.


----------



## Warrior (May 1, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I am 180lbs. The quality of this bed is shocking.



What have you done? Have you jumped on the bed?


----------



## loopytheone (May 1, 2014)

Warrior said:


> What have you done? Have you jumped on the bed?



Nope. I was just laying on it one day and it started shaking and juddering. I was asleep at the time and it woke me up but I figured I might have dreamt it... I guess not...


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2014)

As a rule of thumb, I'd think that if you are small enough to crawl under your bed, the bed should not be breaking under your weight


----------



## Warrior (Jul 28, 2014)

Some month ago we were on a big party an after some drinks and a little bit dancing we went together to the bathroom. After closing the door my gf looked a the scale under the sink and asked: do you think this is strong enough too weight me? I answered: you will try it! And then she put her feet on the the scale. It screams a little bit because of her shoes and then it said ERROR!! Cool, I am too heavy for this scale! This made us very hot, she leaned backward on the sink and when we kissed us she slid her butt constantly higher onto the sink and brought more and more weight on it. The poor skink made loud creaking sounds and with every creak we got hotter but then she stopped and jumped of the sink: We must stop immediately or we will break it. It bend strongly downward. After we had cooled down we looked to the sink again. Between the wall and the sink there was a clear gap! We are then individually back to the party and soon home!!!!


----------



## Warrior (May 2, 2015)

Its time for new breaking experiences, isnt it?


----------



## Warrior (May 31, 2015)

Yesterday I have seen two women. it was not really a break, but it was a nice sight. One (the smaller) was cycled and the other one sat on the luggage rack. as she sat down the rear tire was completely flat. And so they cycled through the City. Has somebody of you flatted a poor bicycle only with your weight?


----------



## Warrior (Sep 4, 2017)

Last week I was in the office of a beautiful woman. She was not so fat, but she has a great big ass. Behind her desk stands an extra long table and this was totally bended. I guess she sits there more often times and it is therefore bent. It was a nice view of the smiling table behind this sexy girl.
The table is not broken but I think it will come.


----------



## tjw1971 (Sep 6, 2017)

It's been a while since I've observed anything like this. But the last girl I dated seriously before the woman I wound up marrying was attending grad. school and staying in a big apartment near the campus, sharing the space with several roommates.

She was thick/curvy herself, but short (only 5'0") and only weighed around 200lbs. -- so not exactly "furniture breaking" weight there.

But .... one of her roommates was a big, tall black gal who was built like a pro football quarterback. I'd say she was 5'10" or 5'11" with broad shoulders and a huge chest, but equally proportioned on her bottom half - with big hips, a big butt and massive thunder-thighs with heavily muscled calves. She had a nice belly pooch that hung out a little bit too, but definitely not the area that accounted for most of her weight. It was just enough to let you know this woman was probably a big eater. (And she was! My g/f showed me pans of food where she and one other girl ate a slice, and then this gal polished off the rest of the pan. She pretty much came through and ate any leftovers the rest of them had.)

The first time I ran into her over there, I felt her coming before I saw her. Their place was on the second floor and you could feel the floor vibrate with every step she took. (And that was impressive since it was a pretty solidly built place. I mean, my 200lb. g/f could jog or run around in there and you wouldn't feel it.)

When I went over there the next time after that, their metal futon was collapsed - with the metal bar in front bent and the frame caved in, in the middle. My g/f told me her roommate broke it, shrugging it off like everyone expected it to happen.

I found out later that they all liked her living with them because she was so strong, "built like a guy", and did all the furniture moving and heavy lifting when they moved in or wanted to re-arrange things. When my g/f passed out one time after drinking with friends, this girl literally scooped her up and carried her, tucked under one arm, upstairs and to bed!

One weekend, I went over there before my g/f got off work (was supposed to meet her there). Her roommates had a big party going on, and they were blasting loud rap music. I thought it was the bass shaking the floor at first. Then I looked in the main room and saw the roommate horsing around with several guys from the football team. They were playing some game where they had a red helium balloon floating around the ceiling and you had to jump up high enough to reach it, to swat it across the room. They were divided up into two teams on each side, but on HER team, she was letting guys hop up on her back and jumping as hard as she could to boost them up high enough to swat the balloon.

Basically, the whole thing was about checking out how strong her legs were and getting a kick out of how big a "boom" and "mini earthquake" they could make when she landed after each jump. (That and watching her huge chest heave wasn't bad either!)

I never did find out how much she weighed, but I did ask my g/f one time, since I saw she had a scale in the bedroom and it gave me an excuse to bring it up. She told me she wasn't sure but her roommate tried to weigh herself on that scale once and it just wrapped around the dial way past the 0 and hit bottom.



Warrior said:


> Last week I was in the office of a beautiful woman. She was not so fat, but she has a great big ass. Behind her desk stands an extra long table and this was totally bended. I guess she sits there more often times and it is therefore bent. It was a nice view of the smiling table behind this sexy girl.
> The table is not broken but I think it will come.


----------



## ampleampleample (Sep 6, 2017)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm reading a lot of what the men like and want but not about their reaction to how the women who break things feel about it. What I mean is, if your lady isn't thrilled that she's breaking things and instead cries or is injured or humiliated--is that also part of what turns you on?
> 
> I'm genuinely curious.



It's only hot if the girl genuinely thinks it's hot. Nothing exciting about seeing someone unhappy.


----------



## tjw1971 (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm not at all into humiliation or any of that. I know some guys are, but that's really not my thing.

I wouldn't take any pleasure in a big gal breaking anything she was uncomfortable about breaking.

I know "Warrior" and I talked a long time ago about a girl, Brandi, I used to date, who was probably the most "open" woman I ever met about her weight and breaking things with it. When we first met, she off-handedly complained about her mom not letting her use her new bathroom scale because she was too afraid she'd break it, like she did a couple of others they owned earlier.

The interesting thing was, she didn't seem to have any idea that such things might be a "turn on" to a guy. She was just used to being a really big girl and other people sometimes being curious or fascinated that she was heavy enough to break something or other. When I tried to explain that I actually liked stuff like that, she seemed puzzled and asked "Why?" -- but seemed pleased that I got something out of it.

For example, I noticed an old rolling computer chair in her basement. It was one of those cheap ones you used to see for sale all the time at stores like Target, with a fabric covered seat and back piece screwed down onto an L shaped piece of metal that also bolted to the bottom of the seat. All the way across the front edge of the seat, it was snapped off about 6 inches back and just hanging there by the fabric cover. She said, "Yeah... I broke that one. Tucked my feet up under the chair and it my thunder thighs were too heavy for it to hold up. Guess you would have liked to see that, huh?" I said, "Yep! You know it!" She just laughed and showed me her replacement computer chair; a much better quality high back leather chair. That one worked fine for her except she showed me how the arms were loose on both sides and starting to fall off. She said, again, that's because her big legs and hips just push against them too hard when she sits in it.

Later on, she started teasing me occasionally, by asking "You think that could support my weight?" as she eyed various items possible to sit on, and would slowly lower herself onto them to see what happened. A big plastic Coleman cooler dented in a bit but held her, causing her to say "Wow! This thing is really well made!" At a hotel bathroom with one of those long counters suspended between two walls, she put her butt on the edge of it and slowly put more and more of her weight on it until it started making cracking noises. Then she hopped back off, concluding that "It's pretty strong... would hold a guy your size for sure. But I'm just a little too much for it."

We also got her to try sitting on her kid's old Power Wheels Jeep. She was going to throw it in the trash anyway since the battery was wearing out and her kid didn't play with it anymore. It was out on the driveway and her next-door neighbor came by, and decided to try riding it. (She was a woman who probably weighed around 150lbs.) Since the Jeep was really designed for two kids to ride side by side, she probably wasn't even much over the weight limit it was designed for, so she was able to straddle it and drive it around, out in the street and back. We begged Brandi to give it a try next. She knew, of course, that I'd enjoy seeing it - but I think the neighbor gal was genuinely curious if it could move someone a lot heavier like Brandi, too. She was kind of spilling over the seats but slowly squatted down over it and sat on it slowly. She had her feet still on the ground on each side of it, but put most of her weight on it. It sagged in back with the fenders touching the back wheels. Then she realized she had to lift her legs and use a foot to try to press the gas pedal to make it go. She lifted her legs, stretching them over the front of the Jeep. It made a loud snapping noise and the axles broke loose from the rest of the frame. We all laughed, and she declared it was done for and going to the curb.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 26, 2017)

Dear tjw, your experiences with Brandi were very cool and interesting. Sorry you can not meet her anymore and we get no new storys.


----------



## Trinkan (Jul 26, 2018)

I miss reading in this thread, nothing new anyone?


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi all

I would pay to see some ssbbw who could make a movie like that:
Movie where She bounce on a small office chair to the rhythm of the music? It would be great to see her having fun bouncing and chair having workout to hold her nice bootie She could treat it as the exercise that someone have forced her to do on this chair therefore what..?? She does not like the chair a lot hehe therefore what she wants ...? She wants the chair to gave up (then she wouldn't have to exercise anymore) lol How long it would take for her to kill the chair? Depends on her weight and how strong she would be bouncing on it) Actually She could make a movie with chair for example every second day and use the chair only for this purpose  We here could observe her looking sexy why bouncing in nice clothes on chair and make a bets if the chair will give up first or Her  What do you thing people? hehe


----------



## Hamham410 (Nov 20, 2019)

The first 3 times I started feeding my girlfriend on my bed she flatned it I have resorted to reinforcing it with steel


----------



## Orchid (Feb 25, 2020)

I am re-organizing my crafts area/bedroom. I sort of lost my balance and to avoid falling landed on edge of hobby/crafts plastic trolley and it broke. Is sort of brittle aged plastic as is older than last house move.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 25, 2020)

As long as an old thread is reviving-

3:30 AM, happily cuddling with a partner who is around 375 pounds at 5 feet tall. 

We're both awakened by a craccccccccck! And one side of the bed (her side!) completely collapses. I am dumped onto her and as we scramble, I can't help but notice she is going going boing boing boing boing (she isn't wearing much.) Sooooo adorable and cute and sexy, but shhhh! I don't say anything about that. A gentleman, you know.

We finally get off the bed, I go out and grab a cinder block from the garage and a bunch of thick pieces of wood, pick up that corner of the bed and reinforce. We both get on, gingerly, testing the weight. She picks herself up and lets herself down as hard as she can, again. We good?

Finally we are both satisfied that the matter is temporarily settled, and soon we are both softly sleeping.

At 4:10 AM, crrrrrrrrackkkkkkkkk! and BAM. We're down again, this time the other side of the bed. The bed appears to have just said "To hell with this." 

Another cinder block, another set-up, another gentle test of the bed and...it's finally time to go to work.

Totally worth it, lol...needed a new frame anyway.


----------

